# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  عادت به درس خوندن

## na30

سلام
یه مشکل خیلی بزرگ دارم
خواستم ازتون کمک بگیرم
هنوز عادت به درس خوندن نکردم با این که امسال سال سوم ام و نهایی دارم اما هنوز عادت نکردم که درست و حسابی درس بخونم
اگه به خودم باشه یا پای رایانه ام دارم فیلم تماشا می کنم یا توی اینستا چرخ می زنم یا تو کانالای تگرام ام :Yahoo (4): 
(با این که تازه خودم گوشی ندارم و با اینستای خواهرم و گوشی مامانم توی تلگرام می رم)
اگه مامان بابام یه چیزی بگن پا میشم میرم سر درس 
ولی واقعا خودم خسته شدم با این حال نمی تونم جلوی خودم رو بگیرم :Yahoo (68): 
شما می دونید چیکار باید بکنم تا عادت کنم به درس خوندن و دل از این فضای مجازی بکنم؟!؟!؟!؟!

----------


## a.z.s

> سلام
> یه مشکل خیلی بزرگ دارم
> خواستم ازتون کمک بگیرم
> هنوز عادت به درس خوندن نکردم با این که امسال سال سوم ام و نهایی دارم اما هنوز عادت نکردم که درست و حسابی درس بخونم
> اگه به خودم باشه یا پای رایانه ام دارم فیلم تماشا می کنم یا توی اینستا چرخ می زنم یا تو کانالای تگرام ام
> (با این که تازه خودم گوشی ندارم و با اینستای خواهرم و گوشی مامانم توی تلگرام می رم)
> اگه مامان بابام یه چیزی بگن پا میشم میرم سر درس 
> ولی واقعا خودم خسته شدم با این حال نمی تونم جلوی خودم رو بگیرم
> شما می دونید چیکار باید بکنم تا عادت کنم به درس خوندن و دل از این فضای مجازی بکنم؟!؟!؟!؟!


نمیشه که هم خدا رو بخوای هم خرما رو 
یکمی از تفریحاتت کم کن 
یواش یواش به ساعات مطالعت اضافه کن و این کار رو با درسی شروع کن که باهاش راحت تری و ازش خوشت میاد
برای اینکه بتونی نت رو کنترل کنی واسش وقت و ساعت معین تعیین کن
مثلا بگو روزی یه ساعت میام از ساعت 9-10 نت گردی میکنم و  زود تر از اون نیا 
اینکه با زور مامان و بابا میری سر درس ینی اینکه واسه ددرس خوندن دنبلا یه بهونه میگردی 
واسه درس خوندن دنبال بهونه نباش 
درس بخون تا لذت ببری نه اینکه با زور بخونی
درس رو با علاقه بخونی هم بهتر میفهمی و هم راحت تر میتونی از نت و فیلم دل بکنی

----------


## parnia-sh

سلام.
منم سومم ومشکل شمارو هم دارم 
علاوه براینترنت مشکل من خواب زیادم هم هس مثلا الان 1ساعته تازه از خواب بیدار شدم
به نظر من اگه یه برنامه برای خوب بچینیم ویکی همیشه روی کارامون ناظر باشه خیلی خوب میشه

----------


## Ali.N

> سلام
> یه مشکل خیلی بزرگ دارم
> خواستم ازتون کمک بگیرم
> هنوز عادت به درس خوندن نکردم با این که امسال سال سوم ام و نهایی دارم اما هنوز عادت نکردم که درست و حسابی درس بخونم
> اگه به خودم باشه یا پای رایانه ام دارم فیلم تماشا می کنم یا توی اینستا چرخ می زنم یا تو کانالای تگرام ام
> (با این که تازه خودم گوشی ندارم و با اینستای خواهرم و گوشی مامانم توی تلگرام می رم)
> اگه مامان بابام یه چیزی بگن پا میشم میرم سر درس 
> ولی واقعا خودم خسته شدم با این حال نمی تونم جلوی خودم رو بگیرم
> شما می دونید چیکار باید بکنم تا عادت کنم به درس خوندن و دل از این فضای مجازی بکنم؟!؟!؟!؟!


1)کم کردن تفریحاتت از طریق دیگران(اجبار)
2)داشتن اعتماد به نفس
3)هدف گذاری
4)ایجاد تنوع در کار(مثلا خرید کتاب های جذاب آموزشی)
5)دادن جایزه به خودت (مثلا بعد از خوندن درس 10 دقیقه تماشای تلوزیون)
6)اینو بدون کم کم باید عاداتتو اطلاح کنی
7)تو میتونی
8)از همین الان شروع کن(نه از شنبه یا فردا)
9)برنامه هفتگی بریز (که در اخر هفته تفریحاتت نصف شده باشه)
10)خودتو به انجام کارات متعهد کن(به خودت زور بگو که باید امروز فلان کار رو انجام بدی)
11)دیگه چیزی به زهنم نمیاد موفق باشی

----------


## Pourya.sh

منم خوب میخوندمااا یه مدته همینجور شدم با اینکه کنکوریم

----------


## sahar95

واسه  درس خوندن باید ی انگیزه ای داشته باشی که بتونی از تفریحاتت بگذری....

وگرنه همین اش و همین کاسه  هس ...

به خواهر ومادر عزیزتون بگین برا گوشیشون رمز بذارن تا شما نرین تو شبکه ها ی مجازی  یا هم حذفش کنن...
هرچن بهتره این اراده رو داشته باشین ک اصن ب گوشی شون دست نزنیین...

وکم کم ساعت مطالع تون رو زیاد کنین .. تا اینکه  یه روز میشه که مث بنده کتابخونه رفتنو مطالعه برا کنکور  میشه تفریح تون :Yahoo (4):

----------


## BacheMosbat

یه چند روز جلو خودتو بگیر نرو سمت این چیزا بیشن فقط بخون ببین از هفته دوم دیگه چقدر حیفت میاد وقتتو هدر بدی و دوست داری همش بخونی ولی اگه باز شروع کنی یکم بری سمت اینچزا باز از درس دور میشی ... تجربه کردم که میگم سعی کن دور شی خصوصا ترم دوم

----------


## saeedkh76

> سلام
> یه مشکل خیلی بزرگ دارم
> خواستم ازتون کمک بگیرم
> هنوز عادت به درس خوندن نکردم با این که امسال سال سوم ام و نهایی دارم اما هنوز عادت نکردم که درست و حسابی درس بخونم
> اگه به خودم باشه یا پای رایانه ام دارم فیلم تماشا می کنم یا توی اینستا چرخ می زنم یا تو کانالای تگرام ام
> (با این که تازه خودم گوشی ندارم و با اینستای خواهرم و گوشی مامانم توی تلگرام می رم)
> اگه مامان بابام یه چیزی بگن پا میشم میرم سر درس 
> ولی واقعا خودم خسته شدم با این حال نمی تونم جلوی خودم رو بگیرم
> شما می دونید چیکار باید بکنم تا عادت کنم به درس خوندن و دل از این فضای مجازی بکنم؟!؟!؟!؟!


نت منزل رو کلا قط کن
اولاش یکم سخته مث خماریه
ولی بعد چن روز عادت میکنی

----------


## Fatemeh76

عزیزم اینترنت همیشه هست... اینقدر بی ارداه نباش

----------


## na30

> سلام.
> منم سومم ومشکل شمارو هم دارم 
> علاوه براینترنت مشکل من خواب زیادم هم هس مثلا الان 1ساعته تازه از خواب بیدار شدم
> به نظر من اگه یه برنامه برای خوب بچینیم ویکی همیشه روی کارامون ناظر باشه خیلی خوب میشه


منم جدیدا خیلی خوابم زیاد شده هرچی هم سعی می کنم با نسکا فه و قهوه کنترل کنم خوابم رو نمیشه اصلا.

----------


## na30

> نت منزل رو کلا قط کن
> اولاش یکم سخته مث خماریه
> ولی بعد چن روز عادت میکنی


آخه نمییشه کل اعضای خانواده با نت کار دارن 
خواهرم از خواب پا نشده با چشمای بسته اول دکمه روشن مودم رو میزنه

----------


## saeedkh76

> آخه نمییشه کل اعضای خانواده با نت کار دارن 
> خواهرم از خواب پا نشده با چشمای بسته اول دکمه روشن مودم رو میزنه


بازم خوبه مودم رو خاموش میکنید
مال ما که 24 ساعتش :Yahoo (4): 
ولی چاره ای نیس
کاری نمیشه کرد
یا میتونید به اعضای خونواده بگید گوشی رو بهتون ندن
ولی مهم ترین و اصلی ترین و عقلانی ترین راه اینه که...
خودتون نرید سراغش
حتی اگه هیشکی خونه نباشه و همه چیم در اختیارتون باشه

----------


## mahdi100

یادش بخیر همین سال سوم بود که اونقدر از اینترنت استفاده کردم و عادت کرده بودم و از معتاد بد تر شده بودم اما امسال خر خون شدم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## omidmzf

> سلام
> یه مشکل خیلی بزرگ دارم
> خواستم ازتون کمک بگیرم
> هنوز عادت به درس خوندن نکردم با این که امسال سال سوم ام و نهایی دارم اما هنوز عادت نکردم که درست و حسابی درس بخونم
> اگه به خودم باشه یا پای رایانه ام دارم فیلم تماشا می کنم یا توی اینستا چرخ می زنم یا تو کانالای تگرام ام
> (با این که تازه خودم گوشی ندارم و با اینستای خواهرم و گوشی مامانم توی تلگرام می رم)
> اگه مامان بابام یه چیزی بگن پا میشم میرم سر درس 
> ولی واقعا خودم خسته شدم با این حال نمی تونم جلوی خودم رو بگیرم
> شما می دونید چیکار باید بکنم تا عادت کنم به درس خوندن و دل از این فضای مجازی بکنم؟!؟!؟!؟!


سلام
به نظر من باید ساعت درسی رو در دراز مدت بالا ببری تا بتونی به طور مداوم درس بخونی 
سعی کن یه حس رقابتی برا خودت به وجود بیاری مثلا برا شروع درساتو بین دو روز تقسیم کن هر درسیم 45 دقیقه بخون یه ربع استراحت کن اما اینم باز اختیاریه

----------


## S.mj Nabavi

به نظر من دور نشو یه حالت بینا بینی متعادلش کن ...... اگه همش بشه درس همین که یه تفریح کردی دیدی بهتره دیگه طرف درس نمیری ......
حالشو ندارم بگردم پیامای بقیه رو بخونم ببینم چی گفتن ولی همش کم کم باشه ولی تفریحت رو به صفر نرسون ......
یه کاری کن که هیچ گزینه ای جر درس واست نمونه که اول به اجبار بری بعد کم کم علاقه پیدا کنی ...
مثلا دیگه تو انجمن نیا ( کاری که خودم هر روز میگم میکنم ولی عملی نمیشه )  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## T!G3R

> آخه نمییشه کل اعضای خانواده با نت کار دارن 
> خواهرم از خواب پا نشده با چشمای بسته اول دکمه روشن مودم رو میزنه


سلام
اگه خودتون با کامپیوتر وصل میشید به اینترنت کافیه کابلی که از پشت مودم خورده به پشت کامپیوترتون رو دربیارید بدید به یکی از اعضای خانواده که براتون گم و گورش کنن
به همین راحتی :Yahoo (15):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (3): 
ولی اگر از لپ تاپ استفاده میکنی و امواج وای فای میگیری اینم یه راهکار داره! :Yahoo (15):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (3): 
و اون اینه که به یکی از اعضا ی خانوادتون بگی که برن توی تنظیمات مودمتون روی امواج وای فای یه رمزی بذاره که بقیه اعضای خانوادتون اونو بدونن به جز شما ... همین! ... به همین راحتی! :Yahoo (15):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (3): 
موفق باشید
بای :Yahoo (99):  :Yahoo (3):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## rezagmi

> سلام
> یه مشکل خیلی بزرگ دارم
> خواستم ازتون کمک بگیرم
> هنوز عادت به درس خوندن نکردم با این که امسال سال سوم ام و نهایی دارم اما هنوز عادت نکردم که درست و حسابی درس بخونم
> اگه به خودم باشه یا پای رایانه ام دارم فیلم تماشا می کنم یا توی اینستا چرخ می زنم یا تو کانالای تگرام ام
> (با این که تازه خودم گوشی ندارم و با اینستای خواهرم و گوشی مامانم توی تلگرام می رم)
> اگه مامان بابام یه چیزی بگن پا میشم میرم سر درس 
> ولی واقعا خودم خسته شدم با این حال نمی تونم جلوی خودم رو بگیرم
> شما می دونید چیکار باید بکنم تا عادت کنم به درس خوندن و دل از این فضای مجازی بکنم؟!؟!؟!؟!


به مامان و بابا بگو کنترلت کنن خو
دفتربرنامه ریزی رو هم پر کن وقتی ساعات پایین مطالعه ات رو ببینی حتما با رغبت بیشتری میری سراغ درس تا جبران عقب موندگی کرده باشی

----------


## R E Z A

> سلام
> یه مشکل خیلی بزرگ دارم
> خواستم ازتون کمک بگیرم
> هنوز عادت به درس خوندن نکردم با این که امسال سال سوم ام و نهایی دارم اما هنوز عادت نکردم که درست و حسابی درس بخونم
> اگه به خودم باشه یا پای رایانه ام دارم فیلم تماشا می کنم یا توی اینستا چرخ می زنم یا تو کانالای تگرام ام
> (با این که تازه خودم گوشی ندارم و با اینستای خواهرم و گوشی مامانم توی تلگرام می رم)
> اگه مامان بابام یه چیزی بگن پا میشم میرم سر درس 
> ولی واقعا خودم خسته شدم با این حال نمی تونم جلوی خودم رو بگیرم
> شما می دونید چیکار باید بکنم تا عادت کنم به درس خوندن و دل از این فضای مجازی بکنم؟!؟!؟!؟!




حتما به این فایل گوش کن اگه مشکلت فقط گوشی باشه خدا رو شکر کن :Yahoo (56):  :Yahoo (56): 
http://up.facenama.com/file/137800/1...4_mp4.mp4.html

----------

